# Honda GX160 starts ok on open choke



## jordan mitchell (Jan 8, 2010)

hello i have a honda gx160 generator and, it will start on open choke and stay running but, when i close it to run at the propper speed, the engine just splutters and goes up and down. i replaced the carb, the air filter, the spark plug, and the fuel tank with brand new honda parts, but its still doing the same. i thought the problem could be the electrics but when the choke is open the engine runs fine.
could the problem be in the space between the carb and the spark plug?
its really bothering me as to what the problem is thanks jord


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

The engine should run fine with the choke open and die when it is closed. A closed choke shuts off the air supply and provides more fuel to a cold engine to aid in starting. Throttle is controlled by governor to keep the RPMs at the proper rate for generation of electricity at the correct cycles and voltage.


----------



## jordan mitchell (Jan 8, 2010)

i think i got it the wrong way around My generator has a Honda GX160. before starting i close the choke to add more petrol to the engine which works fine, however, when i open the choke to resume normal operation the engine coughs and splutters. is it an air leek?
as this is driving me completely insane! lol


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Did you install the governor properly?? With all the new parts you have installed I see 2 easy mistakes..... 1 is governor and the other could be intake gasket. Another point is to open the choke in stages as the engine warms up..... don't go from closed to full open in one step. Open the choke just enough to keep the engine running smoothly.


----------



## jordan mitchell (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks for the reply but no such luck. this is so crap im going to change the rocker gaskit as the one on there is burned, that might be it. thanks for your input jord


----------



## mstpops (Oct 21, 2009)

Just a thought be sure the gasket between the carb and the manfold block is sealing and usually these symptoms you have described are present when a home made gasket is fitted between the carb and manifold block and is not sealing the venturi from the air passage and the engine is sucking air and not taking fuel through the carb venturi nozzle 

mstpops


----------

